# Searching for Code Tips



## midaniels88 (Dec 30, 2021)

I own a restoration company and we are a licensed GC. On one of our projects, the adjuster with the insurance company is requesting specific statues of code on why we did certain things regarding the electrical. He won't approve additional funds unless we can site the specific statue per the city code for why we had to install additional outlets etc. I was hoping to see if anyone had any suggestions on best practice of searching the city codes. Phoenix website makes it nearly impossible and I would truly appreciate any suggestions/feedback, thank you!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Wouldn’t the EC that made the changes be able to tell you this?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

As a restoration company do you have in house electricians that are licensed or do you sub to licensed contractors


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

This thread has already been locked once


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hire an electrician to fix it and be done


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> As a restoration company do you have in house electricians that are licensed or do you sub to licensed contractors


If they do, (they don't) let their electricians post here, no offense to the OP but it's clear from the question that they are not an electrical professional, they can surely get help at the general contractor forum, rather than reposting here insisting on free professional electrical help.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Not gonna lie baddie tho frfr


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Slay301 said:


> Not gonna lie baddie tho frfr


Probably some catfishing tactic to get you to reply, not real pic.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

splatz said:


> If they do, (they don't) let their electricians post here, no offense to the OP but it's clear from the question that they are not an electrical professional, they can surely get help at the general contractor forum, rather than reposting here insisting on free professional electrical help.


Agreed, who ever was confident enough that the work had to be done should be able to say why.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Probably some catfishing tactic to get you to reply, not real pic.


I will never reply anything of actual use to anyone in my life


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Slay301 said:


> I will never reply anything of actual use to anyone in my life


At least you have a plan.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

Ah, the old "long hair combed to one side" trick.
Actually, my first thought was interior designer...
Maybe I'm jaded.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

self admitted flipper

but they may be moonlighting and actually are a designer LOL


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

WannabeTesla said:


> Ah, the old "long hair combed to one side" trick.
> Actually, my first thought was interior designer...
> Maybe I'm jaded.


I hate that trick cause I usually fall for it... a few hard lessons there!


----------

